# Festplatte in Stand-By setzen (Ubuntu)



## shoon (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hätte eine Frage: Wie kann man eine Festplatte unter Ubuntu in den Stand- By Modus setzen, aber so, dass sie z.Bsp immer beim Start nach 10 Minuten abschaltet. 

Danke im Voraus

mfg shoon


----------



## amdintel (8. April 2010)

ja klar gibt es extraa  eine Einstellung für wo man das einstellen kann,
Monitor , HDD und gesamter  Standbydas ;

ist  aber Unsinn alle 10 Min die HDD abschalten lassen und so viel Strom verbraucht 
eine HDD nicht und gut ist es auch nicht,
wenn alle 10 Min die HDD abschaltet und wieder an fährt,
stell am besten alles auf 45 oder 60/120  min ein, 
das ist nur dafür gedacht das wenn man mal vergisst den PC auszuschalten, 
das der nicht Stunden/Tage lang läuft.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. April 2010)

Ja, das kann man in der Energieverwaltung einschalten. Ansonsten gibt es noch den direkten Weg über das Tool hdparm, aber das ist eher was für Experten…


----------



## shoon (8. April 2010)

Ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Was ich noch vergessen habe zu sagen, ist dass es sich um die Ubuntu Server Edition handelt. 
Der Grund warum ich das machen wollte, ist, dass die Festplatten nicht die ganze Zeit arbeiten, sondern sich eben abschalten, da der Pc 24/7 läuft ( Datenserver)

mfg shoon


----------



## Bauer87 (8. April 2010)

Dann muss hdparm dran. Am besten lesen, was „man hdparm“ dir so erzählt. Interessant dürfte vor allem Folgendes sein:



> -B     Query/set Advanced Power Management feature, if the  drive  supports  it.  A  low value means aggressive power management and a high value means better performance.   Possible  settings  range from  values  1 through 127 (which permit spin-down), and values 128 through 254 (which do not permit  spin-down).   The  highest degree  of power management is attained with a setting of 1, and the highest I/O performance with a setting of 254.  A  value  of 255 tells hdparm to disable Advanced Power Management altogether on the drive (not all drives support disabling it, but most do).
> 
> -y     Force  an  IDE drive to immediately enter the low power consumption standby mode, usually causing it to spin down.  The current power mode status can be checked using the -C flag.
> 
> -Y     Force  an  IDE  drive to immediately enter the lowest power consumption sleep mode, causing it to shut down completely.  A hard or soft reset is required before the drive can be accessed again (the Linux IDE driver will automatically handle issuing a  reset if/when  needed).   The current power mode status can be checked using the -C flag.


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

man hdparm


----------

